# teaching in oz



## delle21 (Mar 22, 2010)

im a qualified primary school teacher thinking of moving to oz. am i eligible to teach over there? anyone with info i wud b very grateful.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

delle21 said:


> im a qualified primary school teacher thinking of moving to oz. am i eligible to teach over there? anyone with info i wud b very grateful.


You would first need to have qualifications assessed.
Check A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information for details.
Primary level teaching is not a high demand occupation though new regulations could have it listed on State Migration Plans for a couple of states - you'll need to check when they're available in a few months and then look at what the time-frame for visa processing may be.

Have a look at sticky thread in Visas& Immigration section for details.


----------



## delle21 (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks a mill


----------

